# What's Generic PUP?



## simon_hrdng (May 18, 2007)

I've both scans on both the PC and the laptop and everytime is picks up Generic PUP. What is this Generic PUP? Is it dangerous? and how can i keep it away for good, without it returning?


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

what is the path? pup stands for potentially unwanted program.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

From McAfee:

http://vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_136739.htm

Overview -

This is a Potentially Unwanted Program (PUP) detection. It is not a virus or trojan. PUPs are any piece of software which a reasonably security-or privacy-minded computer user may want to be informed of.


----------

